# American CLS Log splitters??



## lowtempguru (Feb 8, 2008)

First of Id like to say thanks for the great advice I get reading this board, I am looking for a gas powered log splitter for my own use NOT commercial. Budget 2000-2500 dollars. I have narrowed my choices to a Timberwolf TWP-1 and an American AM24HH, both have Honda engines, roughly 20 tons, 4 way wedge options. I am looking to hear from folks who have purchased an American log splitter and their likes and dislikes about their spliiter..... thanks


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: American CLS*

Here's a happy customer, pics too.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=61580



.


----------



## lowtempguru (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry dont know how I missed reading seeing that thread


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 8, 2008)

*Splitter*

I looked into getting an American, but shipping is a killer and what if something goes wrong - hows the warranty work. The one's you listed, don't go verticle - are you ok with that. Im currently looking at a Speeco 34 ton vert/hor model with Honda motor that I can order thru my local TSC store - with only draw back I can see is 15 cycle time. The Speeco wedge is flared, which is nice feature. I hope this helps.


----------



## Vibes (Feb 8, 2008)

I just bought the TW-P1. Have only done a couple cords. So far so good.

I didn't know about the American CLS splitters before I bought mine though. They seem like a very nice unit. I like the bigger tires and they have many options not offered by Timberwolf unless you get into the top end machines. I like that on the CLS machine the axles aren't mounted to the hydraulic tank. If you have a dealer near you I would check them out. I didn't realize that they were made right near where my brother lives in New York.

If you do a search under my name here you will see my post on this very same subject from last month. Alot of good information there.


----------



## rx7145 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have looked at the American CLS splitters alot. I'm planing on buying one in the next couple weeks. Stay tuned.....

P.S. I like all the options that you can get. Call and talk to Larry he will build a splitter any way you want.


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 8, 2008)

*rx7145*

Which model are you looking at? What did Larry say about shipping?


----------



## rx7145 (Feb 8, 2008)

City Slicker said:


> Which model are you looking at? What did Larry say about shipping?



About 250-350 for shipping he has not done a quote for me just a guess. He talked about meeting me haft way I will talk to him more when I call in my order. 

I'll looking at a AM-25HH with all the goodies.


----------



## hink (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought the 25HH last summer and don't regret it at all. Mine has the briggs engine (its what the dealer had in stock) log trays 4way and 6way with extended hitch. I was very close to buying a Timberwolf TW2 or TW3 when I found the CLS. CLS pros: larger diameter wheels, higher working height, lower price by a very significant amount. Timeberwolf pros: larger hydraulic tank, probably a better 4way (altough I've never used one and the american gets it done fine), powdercoat finish if you want a pretty splitter. Also the American is available with a wider variety of options.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 8, 2008)

hink said:


> I bought the 25HH last summer and don't regret it at all. Mine has the briggs engine (its what the dealer had in stock) log trays 4way and 6way with extended hitch. I was very close to buying a Timberwolf TW2 or TW3 when I found the CLS. CLS pros: larger diameter wheels, higher working height, lower price by a very significant amount. Timeberwolf pros: larger hydraulic tank, probably a better 4way (altough I've never used one and the american gets it done fine), powdercoat finish if you want a pretty splitter. Also the American is available with a wider variety of options.



Did you get that with a log lift too? And if so how do you like it.
John


----------



## hink (Feb 8, 2008)

No I didn't get the lift and I'm not sure what it would take to add one at this point. I may build one that works manually or an elevated rack that I can load larger rounds on and then roll them onto the splitter as I could load it with my tractor. The other thing the Timberwolf has is a larger I beam than the CLS.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 8, 2008)

What are you guys paying for your CLS splitters?

I was interested in the AM25 , but not getting responses to my inquiries yet.


----------



## hink (Feb 9, 2008)

2450.00 less the 6way, I beleive that was just under 300.00


----------



## splittah (Feb 9, 2008)

I paid 2700 + sales tax for my AM25HH that had the tables, longer hitch, honda motor. and all the other differences the 25HH has to offer. I love it.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 9, 2008)

splittah said:


> I paid 2700 + sales tax for my AM25HH that had the tables, longer hitch, honda motor. and all the other differences the 25HH has to offer. I love it.



Are you going to put a log lift on you'rs


----------



## splittah (Feb 9, 2008)

JohnH said:


> Are you going to put a log lift on you'rs




I am planning on looking into it for next fall. Some of the logs I split are pretty large and I have been using a ramp so far. A lift would be a very nice addition.


----------



## Roy Cobb (Feb 10, 2008)

*25hh*

Bought mine in '05 with the log lift,pans, 4way, ex.hitch, it's been thru 200 face cord +-, so far, runnin great, glad i bought it, git's it done!


----------



## fireball33 (Feb 10, 2008)

*wood splitter*

Hi everyone been hanging around readin' and learnin' hopefully. seems like a cool site been checking it out for about 1.5 years
I purchased a troybilt splitter 27 ton 5 hp honda motor horizontal or vertical probably 8 years ago i like but if i had to do it over or when its time to upgrade i would buy a splitter with a log lift on it or one you could upgrade later to loglift. my splitter is a pain in the back when using vertical you must be bent over all the time moving the wood

just my 2 cents
thanks hope to enjoy many more messages
Kevin


----------



## JohnH (Feb 10, 2008)

fireball33 said:


> Hi everyone been hanging around readin' and learnin' hopefully. seems like a cool site been checking it out for about 1.5 years
> I purchased a troybilt splitter 27 ton 5 hp honda motor horizontal or vertical probably 8 years ago i like but if i had to do it over or when its time to upgrade i would buy a splitter with a log lift on it or one you could upgrade later to loglift. my splitter is a pain in the back when using vertical you must be bent over all the time moving the wood
> 
> just my 2 cents
> ...



All the guys I know who have them say the same thing and they hate how slow they are.


----------



## triptester (Feb 10, 2008)

Those 27 ton Troy builts, if they have the short beam, are perfect for retrofitting for log lift and operator comfort.

The splitter has the basic components . Add about $200 of recycled steel and you can end up with a machine that includes a log lift, work table, and all at the right height accessible from the same side of the machine.


----------

